# What I've learned about coming to ND



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Fargo is huge.

>Don't plan on dining out on Sunday.

>The tip is usually as much as the meal.

>Lewis and Clark are famous.

>It's hard to find a souvenir for your wife.

>I now know where "square mile" comes from.

>Black birds sure can make a lot of noise.

>Don't forget anything.

>Folks sure are friendly.

>The cenex station is the mall.

>Last but not least, don't forget to pack a fly swatter.

Just having some fun here. I Love it all!!

:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Amen!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Goldy - here's another one for the list

> home of the largest variety of homemade sausage in the world


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> there aren't many public toilets around, bring an extra roll or two - or take djleye's advice, bring baby wipes.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Baby wipes the hunters best kept secret! :lol: more imortant than shells, you can always borrow some shell from your buddies


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

> boats are built for fishing, not hunting


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I now have the need for the digital compass on the rear view mirror. Man can a guy get screwed up when it's cloudy. Baby wipes!! I think I have some of those somewhere. :roll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I thought baby wipes was MY secret!!! Never leave the house without them and can't believe how many times they have come in use! :rock:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

For those of us tender older guys!!!!

Man, I have been hunting the last few weeks with Jeds' clone. We can't even make it to the field without Monte having to stop along the roadside. He is like a big damn dog that gets so excited he has to stop and crap!!! I should invest in some baby wipes for him!!!!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

>$5 is not just your drink it is the entire round!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> We can't even make it to the field without Monte having to stop along the roadside. He is like a big damn god that gets so excited he has to stop and crap!!!


just get him some depends

"Just go man..."


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> ducks along the road are like road signs, check it out and keep going. Don't stop and terrorize.

> If you find a pea field, chances are you won't be able to hunt it

> Good looking, rural women that are still here are more than likely married, or are seriously lost and probably don't want to be shown the way

> Shooting a buffalo in a pen is NOT hunting

> AND MOST IMPORTANTLY...If you plan on hunting out of a boat, don't just bring a life jacket...wear it! I don't know if I can stomach another season full of hunting fatalities.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, I have been stuck here in Minneapolis the past 3 weeks and I want to go back in time (ND) for my libations! Captain Morgan Diet Cokes are $6 a piece!!!!!!!!!! :drunk:


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

A few more Chris,

Pick up hulls and litter, even if it is not yours!

Don't clean your birds in the ditch or next to a
WPA. Have some respect, I sure you wouldn't
want a hunter cleaning his/her birds in your
front yard!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Yes, I have been stuck here in Minneapolis the past 3 weeks and I want to go back in time (ND) for my libations! Captain Morgan Diet Cokes are $6 a piece!!!!!!!!!! :drunk:


So that was you I saw standing with one leg up???? :beer:

Morgan cokes are the best! Give me a shout next time in town - I'll show you a couple cheaper places.

Dave


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm not sure what the legal drinking age is there, but I think you are legal to become a waitress on your 5th birthday.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Been staying downtown at the Residence Inn by Marriot....hooked to US Bank. We drink at "The Local, an Irish Pub" usually. It is a nice atmosphere with businessmen and women, but your tips would be nice! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

You're rubbin elbows with the yuppsters in DT Mpls? No wonder you can't wait to get back to Nodak 

A real Irish bar in St. Paul is the Half Time Rec. Try it, you won't forget it.

Try Old Chicago near Target Center. Lots of pool tables and a little cheaper drinks. Also close to that is Glueks bar. You're not going to save a lot in DT Mpls, but these should help a bit.

Good luck this fall!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Although cleaning birds on the side of a gravel road is frowned upon, peeing on the side of a gravel road is a completely accepted practice.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually it is required!!!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Rem,

Keiran's (sp?), a few blocks north and east and owned by the same guy (at least used to be) is a neater joint. Probably not much cheaper, but more pubby. Take a stroll and enjoy a pint of half-and-half for me. :beer:


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

>There aren't very many DEAD END signs......but a lot of DEAD ENDS.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

> if you see a skunk, you'd better shoot it.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

> Its not just the peeing on the side of the road, due to a lack of tree's the "bumper hang" can come in handy!

tc


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Any cat over 300 yards from a yard is fair game.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Any cat within 300 yards of a house is also fair game to hit with your pickup. (no firearms w/in proximity of yards)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Avoid all North Dakotan's who are fans of Tom Sellack.  :lol:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Seriously Smalls, you gotta do something about that! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin: > Another: The statewide area code is a nice feature.

> There is no such thing as a new movie release.

> Too much gravel dust can make your brakes sing like a sick canary, but if you put it in reverse for 20 feet it goes away.

> Unless you like to rake leaves, it's a good idea to keep the motel door shut at all times.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

>no limit on ditch couger's...... egg eating sob's!!!!!!!!

season is year round to.
tc


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Chris, Goosepride, 870 and whoever else had problems with my Avatar, is this better?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

C'mon Smalls - I like the first one :wink:

Yep, this one is alot better!


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Remmi check out MCormick and Shmiks (sp) right in the Us Bank building. They have easily the best happy hour deals on drinks and food. You can get a burger and fries for like $3 bones during happy hour. Also Britts Pub is a good time for drinks/dinner. Have to brag a bit about my golden gophers....5-0 heading into the Big House this weekend for a showdown against the Wolverines. Saw NDSU won as well.....glad to see it.
Cheers


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey Chief, you ever eaten at "The Big Ten" on campus right over by Mariucci?

I tend to remember that they had some of the best burgers and subs I have EVER eaten.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Chief, I/we did frequent McCormick and Schmidt's regularly. They had great food specials, but no drink specials. The company was covering our meals so we went there for a drink around 5:00 and then to other venues for dinner. I am back in Bismarck,ND this morning and it feels great!

Hope everyone had good luck this past weekend!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> > Any cat over 300 yards from a yard is fair game.


Are you serious?! Not a very good post in my opinion for the webmaster of this site!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:crybaby:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you want my opinion, which in this case you most likely don't. If your cat isn't in your farmyard or within a reasonable distance it should be shot on site. Cats are the number one predator of upland birds and songbirds and there is no reason that someones "pets" should be running wild. If you don't like it then don't let your cat have 6 litters a year.

Its not acceptable to let your dog run loose and chase deer. Why should it be accaptable to let your cats run wild.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

It's amazing how many stray cats there are in areas where there are very few farmyards. The analogy of dogs and deer is right on. I believe, at least in MN, if a dog is seen chasing deer and reported the CO has the authority to dispose of the dog on the spot. I could be wrong, but they don't take it lightly. Cats are no different, and they are a hell of a lot more successful hunters.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Smalls
Great call on "The Big Ten", awesome wings and subs. However, my favorite times there were on Tuesday night's they had $1.25 pitchers. Needless to say our entire team would be there. It was a sight to see, watching offensive and defensive lineman race each other through pitcher after pitcher. Felt bad for the rest of the students who couldn't make their way to the bar to drink.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Gander, I almost think that your statement was thought out! Well done!

:beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My dog has wondered from the yard a time or two before, as has the cat. These things do happen. Many times you can tell a stray from a pet, but not always. I don't think it's up to the general population to go around shooting domestic animals for a means of population "control". If you don't like cats that's fine, but I do, and I wouldn't consider it any different than if you shot my hunting dog.

Do you want me to come in town and shoot your pets? Don't forget that a lot of the land you hunt is privately owned...really no different than the land you own in your back yard--just on a bigger scale. You should feel privileged when it's not posted, but stupid things such as shooting peoples animals are a great way to get that changed.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

drjongy said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > > Any cat over 300 yards from a yard is fair game.
> ...


I knew there'd be some cat lovers on the site, that's why I put this after the post to show I was joking. 

Like gandergrinder said, however, in some areas cats have taken over. My uncle farms and said it's not uncommon for as many as 50-100 cats to just "show up" when it gets cold and they hang out around the slough bottoms all summer. They feed on a lot of game. My uncle asks us to come out and thin their numbers, whether we go or not it gets done.

So to many, a cat out in the country has the same respect as *****, skunks and other predators. And many take it upon themselves to keep their populations in check. And I merely stated about the farmyard, as I wouldn't want to shoot someone's pet.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Do we get bonus points for shooting neck banded cats?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Only ones with heart-shaped tags..........or if they go by "fluffy" :rollin:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

*MEOW!!!!*


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice touch on the new pic!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It's obviously not my goal to shoot someones pet cat or dog. I have a kinship with animals.  However, I see cats all the time miles from any farmhouse. Are they someones pet, maybe, but its unlikely.

I'm actually suprised that anyone would be upset as most farmers are indifferent towards cats. If it lives, if it dies, whatever.

I actually like cats. The ones that are in people's houses. Mostly I like cats because they do things on there own terms. A dog will beg you to pet it while a cat has a type of arrogance you have to respect.

But I digress.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the dog/deer thing is true in mn.

<what starts out as a gravel road usually doesn't end as one.

<the mud in the bottom of th slough is always deeper than it looks.

<and yes most dead ends don't have dead end signs.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't ya just love it when you are out scouting new areas in the evening and drive a couple miles down a road to have it come to an end? Usually at that time there isn't a safe place to turn around so you have to drive in reverse a quarter mile..................ah all part of the good memories!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Sometimes driveways are better maintained than county roads. Don't you just love driving a quarter mile down a road and pulling into some guys yard? That sheepish turnaround and quick wave is always fun.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

my motto is:

"Shoot a cat, save a pheasant"

:sniper:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I nueter all stray cats wiyh my 30.06, thats the ones thats the ones I do not catch in my Conebear 220 traps. In my opinion stray cats are the next best game animal in ND next to Whitetails.We do have a population of feral cats that have never belonged to anyone, they are definatly wild. I trapped the Clark Saylor refuge in the 1950s and caught a good number of cats miles from any human habitation. :sniper: :evil:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> "Shoot a cat, save a pheasant"


Sad but true........it is probably more like shoot a cat, save 10 pheasants.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> > "Shoot a cat, save a pheasant"
> 
> 
> Sad but true........it is probably more like shoot a cat, save 10 pheasants.


...or "save a tree, eat a beaver"....whoops wrong thread


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I wish they would put up more "dead end signs" I keep getting lost on these dead end roads!

TC


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There are too many stray cats out there....shoot them on site. If it doesn't have a collar and isn't near a farmhouse it's a stray and is fair game.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> If it doesn't have a collar and isn't near a farmhouse it's a stray and is fair game.


I don't like cats at all, but I just couldn't shoot one for some reason!??!?! I'd have to have an aweful lot of Captain Morgan running through my blood!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If you changed every previous post about cats and inserted the word "dog" instead, you would have a lot of people freaking out on this site. The hypocrisy is thick as usual.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You are correct sir!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Problem is, stray dogs are not as efficient killers as cats are!! I know that stray dogs are chasing deer at times and that needs to be dealt with but more often than not the wandering dogs have collars and it is easier to find out who owns them to warn them about the problem. Tough to go ask a farmer if a cat is theirs, alot of times they don't even know!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:run:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

if a cat is one mile away froma structure, it should be shot on site, and sad but true in many cases, its the same way with dogs, if the animal isnt collared, the owner obviously isnt responsible and courteous enough to give out proper information in case the cat or dog is found and should be returned, its always good to keep a few cats around to keep the rat population down low, cats have killed countless quail, and chickens around where i have to shoot them, the quail population where my family used to hunt has been extinguished and around 65 cats where inhabiting those woods and the barns, i did some culling and now things are balanced out, you should have seen what they did to the things we had stored inside the barns, and dogs are the same way, weve had chickens killed, neighbors have had turkeys killed, heck, one neighbor lost three of his own dogs to the roaming dogs that people let run wild, dont give me wrong, i love dogs, mans best friend, i dread the day that im gonna lose my Copper, and i love cats, the ones that stay in teh house and within the yard, but what needs to be done needs to be done, now lets get off of this subject and back to the original topic


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Hey Chief, you ever eaten at "The Big Ten" on campus right over by Mariucci?
> 
> I tend to remember that they had some of the best burgers and subs I have EVER eaten.


Sally's is our favorite on campus, man I love that place!! If we ever expand our Mariucci trips "The big ten" might have to serve us up.
:beer: Goooooo Gophers!!!!!

Oh, and 101.9 FM is a good station in ND. 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BigDaddy said:


> Sometimes driveways are better maintained than county roads. Don't you just love driving a quarter mile down a road and pulling into some guys yard? That sheepish turnaround and quick wave is always fun.


If I had a nickle for every time....


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Another way to tell an out of stater is that they will use thier turn signals on section roads and field roads 20 miles from the nearest tar road! The other thing I have learned about ND is that just when things could not get any more boring someone comes up with something to do that you would have never thought of doing like Pumpkin Bowling in a bar!! ND is just full of little surprises if you know where to look.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> BigDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes driveways are better maintained than county roads. Don't you just love driving a quarter mile down a road and pulling into some guys yard? That sheepish turnaround and quick wave is always fun.
> ...


DITTO !


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Vehicles without North dakota plates (mine included) drive around like they just walked into Cabela's for the first time.

Vehicles with North dakota plates drive around like they are an employee at Cabela's looking for a price check.
:beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

How do you drive if you fit into both of those statements? :roll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ran into 3 more darn roads that suddenly came to a dead end. When looking on my map it shows a road, but there wasn't one to be found! I always feel like someone is watching me and laughing their a## off ! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> How do you drive if you fit into both of those statements


 OK, that was a dumb one of mine. :roll:


----------

